
The Least Liked Programming Languages - Garbage
https://www.oreilly.com/radar/the-least-liked-programming-languages/
======
goto11
I found this funny:

> Ruby more disliked than Java? What’s going on? I’ve had some fun programming
> in Ruby; it is, for the most part, a “do what I meant, not what I said”
> language, and 15 years ago, that promise made lots of programmers fall in
> love.

Yes, and now someone else have to maintain your fun code! The problem of
maintaining "do what I meant, not what I said"-code is that after a while it
becomes "does what some guy (who is long gone) meant at one time."

------
randomcarbloke
Expected to see Q here.

